
Jira alternatives (ultimate break down) – not biased - spiderjako22
https://blog.codegiant.io/jira-alternatives-ee54aed3ec3c
======
DodgyEggplant
Would say that Jira is oriented to the bureaucrats, the people that gain
management and control by moving tickets. The means become the goals,
everything is chopped to meaningless small tasks and the language dictates the
vision and the capabilities. Negative organisational effect. So better to find
an alternatives and avoid Jira if you can.

~~~
spiderjako22
Yes, it highly depends on your needs

------
sixhobbits
"not biased"

Lists their tool as #1 alternative.

~~~
spiderjako22
I see your point. But I don't really see the problem with that. I haven't said
that #1 is the best. And I haven't also said that Codegiant is better than
Jira. If you actually read through the article you'll see that there's nothing
biased about it.

~~~
robjan
Even still, the ordering is a form of bias. It's impossible for someone with a
conflict of interest to say they are unbiased.

~~~
spiderjako22
You're right - in that regard, we may be biased.

------
kevsim
My startup is also working on alternative to Jira for anyone interested:
[https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

It's really fast and tons of hotkeys and keyboard navigation. No need to use
the mouse at all if you don't want to.

~~~
gshdg
Looks interesting but there’s zero info on your site (at least in mobile)
about its features. It looks a lot like Trello from the screenshots. How does
it differ?

~~~
kevsim
Yeah, our landing page admittedly needs some love. Actually top of our list
right now. And the board does look like Trello but so do most boards (we also
have a list view of the issues if you prefer that but it's new so no
screenshot on the site just yet).

In terms of differentiating features from Trello:

\- we have more structure. We have themes (like Jira epics) and a roadmap view
for giving a big picture overview of what's going on. Also software
development specific features like effort and impact estimation (small, medium
and large aka t-shirt sizes)

\- the aforementioned hotkeys and key nav. We love using Superhuman for email
and we put a lot of love into making the product keyboard friendly

\- our issues are richer than Trello cards. Our document editor feels a lot
like Notion documents. We also have threaded comments

\- our integrations are getting better all the time. You can mention issues
from GitHub and see the commit messages in Kitemaker, you can set up
automation rules to automatically move issues in the board. You can embed
Figma designs and we're about to launch a Slack integration. And more
integrations in the pipeline

It's still a young product, but we're adding features every week and
onboarding more and more teams. If people are using Trello or GitHub issues,
they can use our importer and try it out quickly with their own data. We'd
love to hear any feedback you might have.

~~~
gshdg
Thanks for the info. What search / filter features are available?

Also, what’s the pricing model? And how do I get my data back out?

~~~
kevsim
Search is currently a fuzzy text search on issue titles, labels, etc. Lots of
plans to improve it. Filtering is quite full featured. Can filter on labels,
assignees, themes, created date, free text etc.

No way to get data out yet (besides asking nicely) but it’s coming. Developer
API very soon as well as exporters for every system we have importers for

~~~
gshdg
And... I assume you’ll eventually start charging for it?

~~~
kevsim
Sorry! Missed that part of your question.

There will always be a free tier (mostly likely for 6 users). Then it’ll be
something like $10 per user per month which we think is pretty standard in
this segment

~~~
gshdg
Thank you!

------
BerislavLopac
No ClubHouse?

[https://clubhouse.io/](https://clubhouse.io/)

~~~
spiderjako22
I'll have to update it for sure, there are still some more alternatives to be
added

------
ratiolat
Redmine (redmine.org) seems to be missing from the list

~~~
smartbit
Gitlab _issue tracker_ [0] is missing too. A single kanban board comes with
the free edition, more advanced _issue_ features [1] are part of the paid
versions.

[0]
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/issues/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/issues/)

[1] [https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/self-managed/feature-
compar...](https://about.gitlab.com/pricing/self-managed/feature-comparison/)

------
gtt
What about self-hosted jira alternatives?

~~~
johnx123-up
I've replied in another thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584712)

------
nxpnsv
I knew it was biased just reading the title. Never heard of codegigant before.

~~~
spiderjako22
Sorry to hear that it made you think it's biased. As someone working at
Codegiant, my is to grow my career/business (like many of you do) that's why I
decided to put it on the #1 place - it doesn't mean it's the best in any shape
or form. And I haven't said anywhere throughout the article that Codegiant or
any other listed tool is better than Jira.

~~~
nxpnsv
Just don’t call it unbiased & it wouldn’t ring weird. Also listing codegiant
first is obvious bias. Useful reading would be comparing your tool to other
tools, I’d know where you argue from, and it’d help me figure out your
products strength. The way it stands it feels like poorly masked marketing.
Possibly that’s not what your going for, but that was my experience.

~~~
spiderjako22
Got it. Thanks for sharing your insights. Yea, my main intentions were to
compare Jira to other tools, as you can probably tell by the headline.
Regarding my tool and all of the rest, I've dedicated a pros & cons to each
tool section that can hopefully make the strengths and weaknesses of each
software clear. But anyway, thanks for sharing your feedback - will make sure
future articles don't look biased even though my initial intentions weren't
such.

------
fearface
Why doesn’t it include Azure Devops?

------
redis_mlc
Pro tip: you can create a blue and white CSS theme for just about any ticket
system, and nobody would know it wasn't JIRA. For example, just install
Bugzilla and add 20 lines of CSS.

Even the style on the Bugzilla homepage looks good to me:

[https://www.bugzilla.org/](https://www.bugzilla.org/)

